# Craigslist poster needing help w/fox killing animals



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I saw this, and with so many knowledgable people here, I thought if anyone had ideas, they might contact/email these people with some ideas...normally I wouldn't post stuff, but sounds like they really need some help.

http://lexington.craigslist.org/grq/3019923075.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can buy humane traps at some feed stores to trap a fox. Sometimes the local humane society or town rent them or will even come place them for trapping.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alpacas will run with the herd and keep foxes away. You can also get "fox lights" or just lock the critters up at nigbt although sometimes once a fox has figured out a food source it will come during the day. Or there are professional fox shooters here that will get rid of your problem fox for a fee


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I think Llama's are the best at herd protection. Don't get me wrong I love my Pyrenees, but the llama is quite, more alert, easier to feed while in the herd and just plain protective. I actually had a fox give birth on the farm here and the mother was killing rabbits and other small things (we were lucky it was none of the ducks). I actually didn't mind having the foxes around because normally if you have foxes then coyotes will not stay in the same area. Well the one little farm that claimed the barn side of the farm was a sweet heart. It would come down and eat apples and pears that fell from the trees.

On that note we did read somewhere when we were seeing the foxes that if you want your livestock to be safe from them then to provide them with food. Such as dog food, fruits and veggies etc. I guess that is why they left ours alone because of all the fruit trees. I hate killing anything if there is another solution for it.

The worse thing we had was a raccoon killing our ducks. Raccoon's are too smart and can fit a duck through a 2x4" opening in fencing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'll pass everything along, and hopefully I hear back from her and they are able to get the fox thing under control. 
I know here, I've seen fox down the road, I've even seen a coyote running from something on the other side of a neighbors in a horse field. In Oct a fox was running from something and ran through our property. So I know we have both, but thankfully we've never had an issue. Knock on Wood!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well it's kinda complicated but depending on your land and its set up depends on what is their territory. (like here) The bottom sheep fields butt up against some wooded land (not ours) and coyotes run that land. The bear is now running the land to the left of the sheep fields but use to be in the back 40. The foxes use to live under a concrete pad in the old barn in the back but would come down to the house which is probably 20 acres away from the coyote land. Now that we no longer see the foxes we have seen the coyotes moving up on the neighbors property next to our house and small breeding lot. I think that is mainly because no one lives on that land and its all wooded. So you could see them both but they normally don't hang around the others home spot.

I know the hubby has some good links to coyote and fox facts but I don't have access to his computer. If you have JSTOR there is this http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/3 ... 6184341253

I myself would prefer to have neither on my farm but have the feeling we soon will be needing either another Llama or Pyrenees. My hubby jokes that not even "Bear" Grylls could survive the mountains here over night. :laugh: Guess that makes him feel better to stay inside at night.

I hope they get their problem resolved


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

We hate to get ridof the foxes. Some protectors can be

-guard dogs
-donkeys
-alpacas
-llamas

my aunt had the same prob but she bought two alpacas and it never occured again


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I dont begrudge any animal killing for food, but here a fox will kill for plwasure once they have found a source of animals ie. A chicken coop. I have had thirty chooks killed in one night and the carcasses left there. That was killing for fun, not food. Sorry but i dont agree with leaving food out for them, unless the foxes you have are different to ours it would juat encourage them. I agree they are very cute little critters i just wish they would stick to wild bunnies etc


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds to me like she is asking someone to come shot it. If she looks and sees if there is a hunting club or a gun club near by Im sure she could find some one to do the job, and honestly that is the only way she will be 100% sure it will not come back.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oooppps. She could also contact fish and game and they will come out and trap it, or at least try.


----------

